# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Quill, natural language generation platform, Narrative Science, Chicago, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Narrative Science

Home page - narrativescience.com/quill

Quill Engage explains Google Analytics data in plain English and delivers custom reports to you and your clients

----------


## Airicist

Quill Engage
March 14, 2014




> Quill Engage helps businesses understand what’s driving site performance. The application is “insight in an instant.” Quill Engage does the analysis and delivers the most important and interesting insights from Google Analytics, right to your inbox. (So you can spend less time interpreting charts, and more time improving your site.)

----------

